# Will Whiskers Grow Back?



## bethmccallister

I recently discovered that one of my does had been barbering/cutting off the whiskers of her 3 cage mates. I've removed this offending mouse to her own charters now so she couldn't do this to anyone else. Are the 3 victims going to forever be without their prized whiskers now or do they ever grow back? I feel bad for them because they seem to have trouble seeing and are more hyper now then they used to be


----------



## SarahC

they will have short whiskers within a fortnight and a full set in about 6 weeks.


----------



## bethmccallister

Great News! Thank you so much!


----------



## Morena

This eating of whiskers is probably genetic, you should not breed with this mouse.


----------



## bethmccallister

I agree Morena. It was easy to spot the offender because she was the only one with her whiskers left. She's not a very nice mouse and wants to bite me when I take her out of the cage so I wouldn't want to make more of her  I have also heard that the behavior can be learned as well as genetic but so far none of the other does are like her. The whiskers are growing back nicely and they seem happier with the barber not around.


----------



## ArcticWolf456

I had two tiny candles lit on my desk while watching movies because my room stank real bad. And I didn't realise that that my mouse had gone over to get a sniff of the nice smelling candle. I got so alarmed I quickly grabbed him away from the fiery flame. He is fine, no real burns, except for on his whiskers. He doesn't seem to be in pain which is good but I'm scared that they wont grow back. they are all short, stubby and curly now.  :!:


----------

